# Datu Hartman in Philly



## dearnis.com (Sep 15, 2005)

Datu Hartman will be teaching a seminar in Philadelphia on October 15 at the University of PA.  There will be two sessions, times 10a-5p.  Cost is $35 per session or $60 for the day.  More details to follow when I clear my plate a bit.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 18, 2005)

On October 15th, the University of Pennsylvania Ryukyu Kempo Club will be hosting Datu Tim Hartman for an all day seminar.

Session 1 (10am-1pm) will cover stick locking, trapping, and disarms and will be good for both beginning and advanced students.

Session 2 (2pm-5pm) will cover advanced fighting concepts and timing. This session will be geared to advanced students, but all are welcome to attend.


----------



## pennkempo (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

 We've had a good response so far and looks like it's shaping up to be a great seminar.  I believe that Sal Todero, Rich Parsons, and (hopefully) Chad Dulin will be there to lend their support and advice.

 All of the nuts and bolts can be found on the flier/registration form at http://thekalon.com/quakerblend/files/Datu%20Hartman.pdf.  

 Also, please feel free to call me at 267-968-2433 with any questions.

 -Dave Friedman
 UofP Ryukyu Kempo Club


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 25, 2005)

pennkempo said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've had a good response so far and looks like it's shaping up to be a great seminar.  I believe that Sal Todero, Rich Parsons, and (hopefully) Chad Dulin will be there to lend their support and advice.
> 
> ...



I have approval for the 14th off, given that I can line everything else up to be done before or after. 

I will keep you all informed and thnk you for the invite.


 :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 10, 2005)

Time to give this a quick bump.  Should be a fun day; as long as my pager doesn't go off I'm all set.

Looking forward to seeing old friends and new faces.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm on my way to Philly and I have Rich Parsons with me.
See you guys soon!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2005)

T Hartman said:
			
		

> I'm on my way to Philly and I have Rich Parsons with me.


Mothers, hide your daughters! 

Good luck with the seminar!


----------



## Andrew Evans (Oct 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Mothers, hide your daughters!
> 
> Good luck with the seminar!


Rich Parsons is coming? Pet owners hide your cat!! Ours is still missing...:rofl:
But seriously, a chance to train with Rich makes a good event even better!


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 15, 2005)

All in all a very productive day.  The two sessions kind of merged, as is typical.  Briefly, we looked at basic angles, the snake disarm off angles 1 and 2, counters and reversals, and basic palis entries.  
After lunch thingscontinued on the palis line with several varieties and flavors of finish.  The pace  picked up with  semi-free flow drills using multiple palis moves to close the gap and enter.  The closing session was promised as a largo sparring drill, but time constraints had me headed out the door.
This seminar was unique in the extent to which we worked with training sticks; smack-stix were present in about equal numbers to the older action-flex gear.  Everybody using flexible sticks allowed us to ramp up the intensity, and to push the  envelope a bit.
(As an aside the smack-stix allowed for a better level of stick grappling than the action flex; perhaps more relevant to palis based drills they are also more rigit and allow a more convinicing thrust.
Head count was right around 30; Dave, Jason, and the Penn group did a good job hosting.  Sal and company came out to support, and Rich made the trek from Detroit.
On a side note, it is a shame that as active as the UPenn group is in supporting everyone in the area that they received so little in return from various local instructors (just my 2 cents).


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds great!


----------



## pennkempo (Oct 15, 2005)

I want to thank Tim for putting on a great seminar today; everyone who attended had only the best to say about the material as well as how it was presented.

Of course, a special thanks to Rich, Chad, and Sal not only for coming out today to show their support but for all that they have done over the years for our group at Penn.

And, of course, thanks to everyone who came out to learn and share.

Dave


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 16, 2005)

My compliments to the Penn Club. They were excellent hosts as well as being enthusiastic and really getting into the seminar material.
 These young people are a bright star in the Modern Arnis community, and I am sure they will take their passion for the art with them as they move on with their careers and lives. They represent the future of Modern Arnis.
I look foreword to working with them in the future.

Sal  (Cebu West - WMAA)     :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 16, 2005)

well said Sal.  When I cut loose from teaching at Penn two years ago it was a hard decision; what a great group of motivated young people to train with on a regular basis.  Looking at where the group's seniors are now I know it was the right decision; they are out on their own seeking their own path.  Good work Dave and Jay.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2005)

pennkempo said:
			
		

> I want to thank Tim for putting on a great seminar today; everyone who attended had only the best to say about the material as well as how it was presented.
> 
> Of course, a special thanks to Rich, Chad, and Sal not only for coming out today to show their support but for all that they have done over the years for our group at Penn.
> 
> ...



Good Event.

Thanks for the nice words. 

I would like to say thanks to the Paj's for putting me up one night and to Sal for the other night. Everyone feed me well also, as I gained tonnage. 

Hope to see everyone again in the future.
:asian:


----------

